# ICD-10 for device checks



## player14 (Oct 12, 2015)

We have researched on this in our office, but have not found any clear answers and want to be sure we are billing these correctly. Thanks in advance.

ICD-10 crosswalk for V53.31 (pacemaker reprogramming or interrogation):

Z45.010  Encounter for checking and testing of cardiac pacemaker pulse generator(battery)
Z45.018  Encounter for adjustment and management of other part of cardiac pacemaker

  -Do we use both diagnosis codes together?  
  -If not which would we use?

  -Also for the Z45.018 code description, what is being considered '"other part of cardiac pacemaker"?

Can you please advise if these are correct also:
  -Programming or interrogation of Defibrillator                    Z45.02
  -Programming or interrogation of Loop Recorder                Z45.09


ICD-10 crosswalk for V45.01: 
                Z95.0 Presence of Cardiac Pacemaker

ICD-10 crosswalk for V45.02: 
                Z95.810 Presence of Defibrillator

ICD-10 crosswalk for V45.09: 
                Z95.818 Presence of Other Cardiac Device (ILR)


----------



## hofm04 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ohio LCD   Any of these owuld be ok. 
L34087  Surveillance Of Implantable Or Wearable Cardioverter Defibrillators (Icds): Office, Hospital, Web, Or Non-Web Based 

Z45.010  Encounter for checking and testing of cardiac pacemaker pulse generator [battery] 
Z45.018  Encounter for adjustment and management of other part of cardiac pacemaker 
Z45.02  Encounter for adjustment and management of automatic implantable cardiac defibrillator 

Z95.0  Presence of cardiac pacemaker 
Z95.810  Presence of automatic (implantable) cardiac defibrillator


----------

